# Chain Band Strength?



## Bolensgoldrush (Apr 12, 2013)

I recently put chain bands on my slingshot but they are not strong enough to shoot the slingshot ammo fast enough. I was wondering how I could strengthen them.

Thank you!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Add more bands to the chain
Use lighter bands and more of them
Longer chain with a longer draw length
Taper the chain. ie 4 bands - 3 bands - 2 bands - pouch


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

What size ammo are you using?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You did not indicate what rubber bands you are using, nor did you indicate how you have them set up. Many cheap rubber bands do not have very much latex in them, and so are pretty weak.

Alliance file bands work pretty well and give good velocities:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20650-alliance-vs-staples-file-bands/

You will find good discussions of various setups here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12956-pros-and-cons-of-office-bands/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6428-chained-vs-flat-bands/

I have used Rubberbandguns red #32s to shoot a qualifying score for Power Rangers. You will find details here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/page-4?hl=rubberbandguns#entry259688

You should get plenty of ideas from these threads.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, With chaining bands you usually use large rocks or even 44. lead like with 64's. But when using 32's I would recomend Marbles or 1/4 Steel balls.

What size pouch are you using? You may be adding to many bands to the chain or not enough..

Check out nico and trust me, Hes the legend with chained bands.

Hes taken so much game with them.

SMS


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Yes, With chaining bands you usually use large rocks or even 44. lead like with 64's. But when using 32's I would recomend Marbles or 1/4 Steel balls.
> 
> What size pouch are you using? You may be adding to many bands to the chain or not enough..
> 
> ...


disagree on the 32's. red 32's in a 444 chain do best with 1/2" steel or lead or big rocks. marbles and 1/4" steel are way too light


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pop shot is right ... Those Rubberbandguns red #32s will handle all the weight you want to feed them. In the Power Rangers clip I pointed to above, I was shooting 232 grain lead slugs that I cast for a black powder rifle at over 180 fps. That is a LOT heavier than anything you would usually use in a slingshot ... that is heavier than a .50 caliber lead ball.

Also, I note that the Alliance file bands are the same width and thickness as the #32s just mentioned ... but of course they are longer. In the thread to which I pointed above, bands made from paired Alliance file bands shot 140+ grain hunting slugs at 173 fps.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Your right pop shot. But i was thinking of a lighter chain with 32's, Like a 2x2x2


----------

